# Looking for Eggs for sale



## pigeonsrock (Dec 10, 2006)

Does anyone know of where I can buy fertile pigeon eggs? Does anyone on this forum have any for sale? Thanks in advance.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Where are you located? Also the end of the season is the best time to get eggs. Are you using them under pumpers?
Randy


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Just wondering. How many days will the eggs be into incubation and how will they be transported


----------



## pigeonsrock (Dec 10, 2006)

I am located in Florida. What are pumpers? I would have a pair breed and then switch out the eggs. When is the end of the breeding season?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

pumpers are birds kept for fostering young. generally you need to have a hand ful of pumpers as you wouldnt know how old the eggs are


----------



## pigeonsrock (Dec 10, 2006)

Couldn't I use any pair to do this?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

they need to have eggs and eggs also need to be similar age to the eggs that you are getting. the pair you have now, do they have eggs and how old are the eggs


----------



## pigeonsrock (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes I currently have two 5 day old eggs.

Can fertile eggs be mailed? How long can they go before they have to be sat on?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

you need to find eggs which are + or - 3 days from your eggs. - is better. i am not sure if fertile eggs can be mailed but in chicken they mail eggs which have not started incubation yet. chicken egg can be held for 10 days before incubation


----------



## pigeonsrock (Dec 10, 2006)

how about mailing pigeon eggs before incubation?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

i am not sure. i heard people hold the 1st egg for 2 days and put it together when the 2nd egg is laid. i too wonder how we can transport eggs safely.


----------



## pigeonsrock (Dec 10, 2006)

Does anyone know how to transport eggs safely?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

There are mail order chicken eggs but never heard of mail order pigeon eggs, i wish too.

I heard from stories how many people have summugled eggs from foreign countries to my country in flasks and all and had some good success stories.


----------



## homer II (Mar 10, 2007)

*Milk*

I have heard of shipping eggs. The problem that you will have is you need to make sure that your pigeons laid eggs within a few days of the eggs that are to be shipped. From what I hear the reason is because the parents loose their pigeon milk after a week or so after hatched. So if the pigeons sat the eggs a week late before giving up on them they would not have the proper milk to feed them.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Check out this thread. It is pretty long but well worth it - all about a little egg shipped from OK to NYC. May help answer your question.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13269


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeonsrock said:


> I am located in Florida. What are pumpers? I would have a pair breed and then switch out the eggs. When is the end of the breeding season?


Where in Florida are you? There are many racing pigeon people that are finishing the breeding season soon, and some of their hens are still laying.

Breeding season usually ends by May, as we are well into the heat season and mosquitoes.


----------



## pigeonsrock (Dec 10, 2006)

I am in Melbourne. I don't have a specific breed in mind that I want yet. Just anything but homers. Since I already have homers. I think I want rollers, tumblers, or highfliers.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm just South of you. LOL...my birds are laying all the time, and I have been throwing their eggs away and replacing them with dummy eggs.


----------



## pigeonsrock (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh I see your location thing now, Palm Bay. That is really close to me, about 20 minutes. What type of pigeons do you have?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have homing pigeons, Satinette's, and Helmets. Everyone is laying on dummy eggs, except Jasper and Gracie.


----------



## Sarahcool31 (8 mo ago)

pigeonsrock said:


> I am located in Florida. What are pumpers? I would have a pair breed and then switch out the eggs. When is the end of the breeding season?


If you have any pigeon eggs available could you please ship me about 4 to 5? I do not have pumpers, I would be using an incubator to incubate them until hatch and a brooder after that. I have seven plus years experience hand feeding baby budgies and so I am more than experienced in hand feeding and raising baby birds. I homeschool my son and this would be to teach him about the entire process of incubation, hatch and the beginning life process and stages of bird development. Thank you so much. You can contact me if you like at [email protected] I'm in Washington State.


----------



## Sarahcool31 (8 mo ago)

Skyeking said:


> I'm just South of you. LOL...my birds are laying all the time, and I have been throwing their eggs away and replacing them with dummy eggs.


If you have any pigeon eggs available could you please ship me about 4 to 5? I do not have pumpers, I would be using an incubator to incubate them until hatch and a brooder after that. I have seven plus years experience hand feeding baby budgies and so I am more than experienced in hand feeding and raising baby birds. I homeschool my son and this would be to teach him about the entire process of incubation, hatch and the beginning life process and stages of bird development. Thank you so much. You can contact me if you like at [email protected] I'm in Washington State.


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, you do know that the post you replied to is 15 years old


----------

